# a link to the health benefits of honey...



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2008-09/aaoo-hei091508.php


----------



## nc checkers (Apr 4, 2006)

I can see how you could use honey to treat open wounds but how can we use it to treat an infection in the body where there is no open wound or a very small place that is draining?

My wife was bitten by a brown recluse spider last week on her elbow and now she also has Staphylococcus aureus infection in it. The medicine she it taking seems to be helping but she had terrible pain and swelling for several days.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

This is strictly anecdotal, and could be sheer coincidence, but...
I'm a teacher, and ever since they did a major construction project on our building 5 years ago, I had major issues with sinus problems. Last school year I was on antibiotics 5 or 6 times for sinus issues. Not to mention the pain, headaches, etc. in-between.

We got our bees this past spring, and as a result, started eating a lot more local honey-both from our hives and other beekeepers in the area that we've gotten to know.

I'm closing in on my second full month of school, and NO sinus issues! I had one small cold that went quickly away with no complications. Everyone who knows me is amazed at the difference.

I teach science-I know that this could be nothing but a coincidence-but it sure is interesting, and I'm going to keep eating the honey!

Jennifer


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

*HoneySoft tm*

A wound dressing impregnated with honey. Company name Taueron from Denmark is asking for info on my desert honey. Anyone have additional info?


----------

